
Speech Dispatcher – Common interface to speech synthesis - based2
https://devel.freebsoft.org/speechd
======
based2
src: [http://linuxfr.org/news/gnu-linux-s-ouvre-a-de-nouvelles-
voi...](http://linuxfr.org/news/gnu-linux-s-ouvre-a-de-nouvelles-voix-de-
synthese)

